# PSD Templates as TIF?



## Chris_M (Sep 17, 2012)

I have several PSD Templates for Flyers, most of which came as a PSD file in CMYK mode.
I was just wondering if anyone knows of any disadvantages of saving them as TIF,
would doing so lose any of the info from the PSD format, color information or otherwise hinder customizing them?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Sep 17, 2012)

Chris,

PSD and TIFF files are close relatives. TIFFs are a little more flexible, and even Adobe recommend that you use them instead of PSDs. Also, LR will import 32-bit TIFFs, but not 32-bit PSDs. I've quit using PSD entirely.

Hal


----------



## Chris_M (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks *Hal*, I kinda suspected that using TIF was better, I just wanted to make sure.
One of the main reasons I was asking was drivespace,
I have noticed that every PSD I save as a TIF has a significantly smaller filesize.

Anything I should look out for when converting from PSD to TIF?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Sep 17, 2012)

Chris,

Not that I know of.

Hal


----------



## Chris_M (Sep 17, 2012)

Great, thanks for the info Hal!

Here, have a beer on me...


----------

